# 3770K vs Ryzen?



## Octopuss (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm thinking about upgrading once AMD comes up with the slightly improved Ryzen sometime next year (I believe).
I don't care about core count as long as it's 4+, but I am interested in how higher performance per core I might be looking at compared to my old 3770K (running at around 4.4GHz).
Can anyone tell, approximately?


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 14, 2017)

The next Zen will be Zen+, so same process, I think Zen 2 is rumored to be 7nm. No Idea how high Zen+ will clock. So if you don't want more cores/threads, probably not worth it at this point. Until your use case changes.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 14, 2017)

I was basically looking for rough comparison with existing Ryzen CPUs, but didn't make myself clear enough.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 14, 2017)

CPU is okay.

The RAM price spoils the party.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 14, 2017)

not much tbh... the highest it will clock is 4.0 to 4.1 so you're not going to pick up much ipc if any vs that chip at 4.4ghz.

Cinebench is a good Ryzen single core IPC indicator.  You're looking at 162-165 ish single core performance with a Ryzen in the 4Ghz range - compare that to what you have and that will give you a very rough estimate; but my guess is that it wont be worth hopping platforms for that.


----------



## therealmeep (Jun 14, 2017)

If you just game/single core your i7 would be better, I made an upgrade from a 3770 (non-k) @4.2 to my 6800k at a price similar to a 1700x, and the only real difference i see is in heavy multi thread and/or memory speed from ddr4 because unfortunately ryzen is dual channel RAM instead of quad.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 14, 2017)

I've just found http://www.pcworld.com/article/3176...-or-why-you-should-never-preorder.html?page=2, and while it might not be the most scientific test out there, it doesn't look very promising. I expected a five year old CPU would do noticeably worse compared to Ryzen.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 14, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> I've just found http://www.pcworld.com/article/3176...-or-why-you-should-never-preorder.html?page=2, and while it might not be the most scientific test out there, it doesn't look very promising. I expected a five year old CPU would do noticeably worse compared to Ryzen.


you gotta remember that Intel's brand new CPUs don't do a whole lot better than their 5 year old CPUs - all amd did was match what the current ipc is and sell double the cores for a tiny price bump.

If the CPU fairy came in your room and put a 4.4ghz 7700K in your rig and didn't tell you - you wouldnt know.


----------



## Octopuss (Jun 14, 2017)

I might just buy 2nd hand Skylake i7 instead.... and as a bonus I'd be able to stick with Windows 7 a bit longer. But I really would like to give AMD a shot this time. But since I am a 1200p guy and games take up 80 to 90% of what I use my PC for, it just might not be viable to go this way... I certainly don't want to upgrade to get lower performance.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 14, 2017)

dont waste your money - they're about to start a price war.  Wait at least for Coffee Lake so you can get a double digit %performance bump.


----------



## therealmeep (Jun 14, 2017)

Id say wait almost 6 months for black friday or wait for a decent sale like prime day.


----------



## HTC (Jun 14, 2017)

Try comparing here: http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-3770K-vs-Group-/1317vs10

It's @ stock, though, but you can choose which CPU(s) you want to compare it against.


----------

